# ,  / > Kenwood >  KENWOOD TK-2260  ,   VOX
2260.    144-146 .
 ,    -2207.   ,   .    -  ,  -  .         VOX.   ,  ,  V  . 
-   ?

----------

.
  .  ,    . .        .     -.     -   .   ,      2-3.        -  .
,       ,    .      .  ,    ,           .
    2107.   ?...
  sch_tk-2107.djvu ,     ,   -   143 .
    ,     .
  ,  .

----------

.  2    :Wink: 
  -  ,       .     -     -   .     --. 2.9,     .
         . ""

   .    2260 ?

----------

1.      " " ?           ?   ,        ?
2.      -     ?

----------

.   2           .
    ,         .    .
  "      UW3DI ?"
    " "     ... ,     .    -   -    .
(   -      ...  Subject )
       .
     .
  , ,    ...

----------

...    .      .     ""  90%.
   ...

----------

,  ,  ,    -   ,             .    .  ,      ,    ,         -  ...
,    ...

----------

...

----------

!!!
 , ...   Q1007 -        ..    ,       ?         -    ?  ,      ,  -    .
     ,             .

  !!!

----------

